
The 'secret underground lair' where scientists are searching the galaxies - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-06-17/inside-super-kamiokande-360-tour/11209104
======
clouddrover
> _“I might add that if this ever happens to you, which it could, don’t say
> the following to the arresting officer: ‘Don’t open that, it’s really
> pure.’”_

Good advice.

